# Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)



## VolkerN (1. Feb. 2011)

Seit einiger Zeit stelle ich fest das zwei Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft unsere Fische sehr sehr genau beobachten. 

Die Teichheizung haengt an einem Styroporblock den die Fische immer wieder gern einmal nahe der Wasseroberflaeche abschlabbern  

Wie auf dem Farbbild der Teichkamera zu sehen ist wartet die Katze grad nicht sehr entspannt am Loch um die Teichheizung herum. 

Sollte ich etwas gegen die Katzen unternehmen ...und wenn ja was ? 

Kann ich davon ausgehen das die Fische so intelligent sind und sich nicht fangen lassen ? 

Fragen ueber Fragen 

Ich mach mir langsam schon ernsthaft Sorgen :beten


----------



## Suse (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Hallo Volker,
aaalso, bei meiner Katze wüßte ich, das die nur trinken will.
Denn die Fische findet sie doof, die sind so groß und spritzen.
Womit wir beim Thema wären.
Einige Katzen lassen sich mit wiederholtem nass spritzen entmutigen,
z.B. mit ner Wasserpistole, oder Gartenschlauchdüse (ist aber im Winter selten angeschlossen).


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Ich denke auch das Wasser ist die beste und einfachste Lösung. Nur das mit dem erwischen ist immer so eine Sache.

Die Mittelchen die so im Handel erhältlich sind, haben zumindest im Bekanntenkreis keinen Erfolg gebracht.



Und etwas in eigener Sache: Sollten hier Beiträge auftauchen die gegen irgend ein Tierschutzrecht verstoßen oder das aufstellen von Stromzäunen propagiert , landet der Thread hier gleich auf dem Müll.

Danke für Euer Verständnis


----------



## Andi1104 (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Hallo Volker.

Ja, mit Wasser ist es am besten. Mache ich bei der Nachbarkatze auch immer wenn sie sich wieder mal auf die Lauer legt. Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst dann schau dich nach sowas um http://cgi.ebay.at/Reiherschreck-Ka...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item230dc090bf macht die Katze auch nur nass aber Vorsicht das du nicht in deine eigene Falle tappst .
Sollte glaub ich auch nicht gegen das Tierschutzrecht verstoßen, ist ja auch nichts anderes als der Gartenschlauch.
Der Nachteil ist dass da der __ Wasserschlauch immer angehängt sein muß.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Diese Reiherschreckdinger erschrecken den Eigentümer am meisten 

Aber sonst klappen die eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## Christine (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Hallo Volker,

wir haben drei Katzen. Keine angelt, aber alle rennen, wenn einer von uns nur in Richtung Gartenschlauch guckt 

Sie trinken am Teich und beobachten natürlich die Fische. Aber selbst unser "Ichfangealleswassichbewegtbutzi" findet die __ Frösche viel begehrenswerter. Insbesondere seit sie im letzten Sommer beim Trinken in Wasser gefallen ist.

Das ist der Kasus knaxus - mein Teich ist so gebaut, dass sie sich zum Wasser herunterbeugen müssen, also aufpassen müssen, dass sie das Gleichgewicht nicht verlieren.

Und da fällt mir der eine Trittstein auf, auf dem die Katze auf dem zweiten Bild sitzt. Der ist zu flach, eine ideale Ausgangsbasis zum Angeln.(Wenn das Wasser dort so tief ist, dass die Fische dort hinschwimmen).


----------



## VolkerN (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

...vielen Dank fuer die Tipps 

@Susi, 
...schick mir bitte deine Katze vorbei *lach* 

@Uwe und Andi
Die Idee mit dem "Wasser-__ Reiher-/Katzenschreck" find ich gut. So ein Teil ist nicht uebermaessig teuer ...und auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert 

...sobald es endlich taut 



blumenelse schrieb:


> [...]
> Und da fällt mir der eine Trittstein auf, auf dem die Katze auf dem zweiten Bild sitzt. Der ist zu flach, eine ideale Ausgangsbasis zum Angeln.(Wenn das Wasser dort so tief ist, dass die Fische dort hinschwimmen).



Mit dem Stein muss ich mir auf jeden Fall was ueberlegen. Rechts und links schwimmen die Fische immer dran vorbei. Ich denk ich nehm ihn im Fruehjahr einfach ganz raus.

Ich hoff ja auch instaendig das die Miezen nur gucken und Wasser schlabbern :beten ...aber da ich in den waermeren Tagen 4 der kleineren Sarasas vermisst hab bin ich ein bissl skeptisch. 

Ich hoff das im Fruehjahr wieder alle vollzaehlig ihre Bahnen ziehen...


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Hallo Ihr,
die Gedanken mache ich mir derzeit auch weil ich meine vier besten Orandas gerne in einem 1000-Liter-Teich in die Sommerfrische schicken würde, damit sie dort die Zeit und den Platz genießen und sich fortpflanzen.

Da es eine Katze und ein paar Meter weiter eine Reiherkolonie sowie Fischotter bei uns in Rutenmühle gibt, überlege ich aber wie ich es 1000%-ig verhindern kann, dass meine besten Tiere gekapert werden.

Es gibt ja auch zu den Teichbecken manchmal so Roste die man als Kinderschutz auf das Becken legen kann. Schön ist aber was anderes.


----------



## Ulli (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Hi Volker,

hatte auch mehrere Katzen aus der Umgebung immer am Teich sitzen und natürlich nach dem Koi-Watch auf dem Rasen zum "Austreten" gehabt.
Wegen Reihern habe ich zwei der Reiherschreck-Spritzer installiert und seither keine Katze mehr gesehen. Sie merken sich, dass es spritzt und zischt  und es hat dann gereicht, dass sie die Dinger gesehen haben um einen Bogen um den Teich zu machen.

Also: Kann ich empfehlen - und so installieren dass man drankommt wenn man in den Garten will  

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Hallo Ulli,
wir haben das zusätzliche "Problem" dass wir ein sehr weitläufiges Gelände und einen Urlaubsbetrieb haben. Die Gäste fände es sicher ziemlich daneben, von einen Reiherschreck als Bedrohung identifiziert zu werden.. 

Bei dem Gedanken daran kriege ich schon Asthma vor Lachen (ist grad Heuschnupfenzeit für mich).

Aber irgend was muss ich mir noch einfallen lassen.


----------



## Ulli (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Hi Regine,

wenn tagsüber Trubel um den Teich ist, dann kommen die __ Reiher und Katzen eh nicht, die bei uns zumindest sind super scheu.

Den Reiherschreck kannst Du so installieren, dass er wirklich nur Bewegungen registriert, die direkt am Teichrand stattfinden. Auch der Strahl lässt sich gut einstellen in Weite und Winkel etc... also ich denke das wird funktionieren.

Wenn nicht, dann verkaufe es als Animationsprogramm: Wo wird heut gepieselt ? Der erste nasse Gast bekommt ein Handtuch mehr zum Liegenbesetzen 

Grüßle Ulli


----------



## Regs (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Hihi - ich liege hier schon über der Tastatur vor Lachen, Ulli. 

Im Moment fürchte ich mich noch vor möglichen Konsequenzen..


----------



## VolkerN (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*



Regs schrieb:


> Im Moment fürchte ich mich noch vor möglichen Konsequenzen..



Aber Aber... tztztz... Gewalt ist keine Loesung


----------



## Ulli (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*



Regs schrieb:


> Hihi - ich liege hier schon über der Tastatur vor Lachen, Ulli.
> 
> Im Moment fürchte ich mich noch vor möglichen Konsequenzen..



Hi Regine,

habe mich vorher auch beäumelt vor Lachen, die Spritzer sind echt der Hammer, wenn man die fies aufstellt. Ich habe aus Versehen bei der ersten Probe die ganze Umgebung befeuchtet: Fenster der Nachbarn, Autos, unseren Briefkasten und natürlich mich selber. Also bei warmem Wetter testen, da ist die Toleranzgrenze der Mitmenschen deutlich höher.

Als Konsequenzen in Deinem Urlauberbetrieb kann ich mir vorstellen: 
Klagen wegen nassen Ipods , Händies etc. 
Gesteigerter Verbrauch am Abendbuffet wegen kalorienzehrendem Davonlaufen
Hoher Umsatz mit Kontaktlinsen bei den umliegenden Optikern
Ausgebuchte Frieseursalons wegen zerstörten Fönfrisuren
....


Grüßle Ulli


----------



## Limnos (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Hi

Goldfische begeben sich bei Paarung und Ablaichen in ziemlich flaches Wasser (15cm) Dann war unsere voriger Kater schon hin und wieder erfolgreich. Da er uns seine Beute zur Begutachtung brachte, habe ich zweimal einen __ Goldfisch retten können. Einmal aber kam ich zu spät. Er lag tot unter dem Esstisch. Der Fisch, nicht der Kater. Unsere derzeitige Katze ist dafür aber zu ungeschickt oder zu wasserscheu. Aber ihr Lieblingsplatz ist der Schaukelstuhl mit Blick auf das Aquarium. Fremde Katzen im Garten hauen schon bei Annäherung ab, da braucht´s keinen Schlauch.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## herbi (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Servus,...

wir haben auch selber zwei Katzen,....doch nur die Nachbarskatzen *hatten *Interesse an unseren kleinen Koi,....?


Abhilfe schuf damals eine elektr. Weidezaun,...welcher auch in der Weidehaltung von Tieren eingesetzt wird,....!

Zusätzlich habe ich im Sommer immer einen Kübel mit Wasser auf dem Balkon stehen *den ich Notfalls* einsetze,...sollte sich doch mal eine fremde Katze an den Teich trauen,....

Grundsätzlich sollte man aber auch sagen das die Viecher ( Katzen ) nur ihren natürlichen Instinkt nachgehen und man als Teichbesitzer schon bauliche Maßnahmen einkalkulieren sollte,...nachträgliche Abhilfe würde schon bei einem Steilufer, eine Absenkung des Wasserspiegels helfen,....so das die Katze nicht mehr sicher nach den Fischen "jagen" kann,....

herbi,...

der nur noch den Kübel Wasser auf dem Balkon stehen hat,...und den Teich Katzensicher erbaute,....


Ach ja und zur Nachtschicht ein Tierabwehrspray dabei hat,...


----------



## Regs (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Guten Morgen,
hier gehts ja echt lustig zu. 

Ich würde ganz schön weinen wenn meine besten Zuchttiere unter dem Küchentisch lägen.  Ich glaube ich werde nachts ein Netz aufspannen. Oder den Teichbereich abzäunen und es mit dem Reiherschreck innerhalb des Zaunes versuchen. Das sollte die drohenden Konsequenzen etwas einzuschränken helfen:



> Klagen wegen nassen Ipods , Händies etc.
> Gesteigerter Verbrauch am Abendbuffet wegen kalorienzehrendem Davonlaufen
> Hoher Umsatz mit Kontaktlinsen bei den umliegenden Optikern
> Ausgebuchte Frieseursalons wegen zerstörten Fönfrisuren


 3


----------



## Wanderra (2. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich hab mir vor drei Jahren einen elektrischen Reiherschreck gekauft.
Da die Kunststoffhalter sich beim spannen des Drahtes in sämtliche Richtungen verbiegen,
habe ich mir selber welche gebaut.
Ich hab mir 12mm Rundeisen gekauft (Baustoffhandel), die Stangen auf ca.60cm Stücke geschnitten, und sie in die Form der Kunststoffhalter gebogen(Schraubstock).
Danach hab ich die Teile mit einem Kunststoffschlauch ummantelt, und jeden 3. am Teich 
einbetoniert. Das Kabel konnte ich danach richtig stramm spannen, ohne das sich was verbiegt. Seit dem hab ich keinen einzigen Fisch mehr verloren, da die Katzen nur einmal
testen und nie mehr wiederkommen. Unser Kater macht einen großen Bogen um den Teich,
ich denke er weiss warum!2

Gruß Jens


----------



## Melli K (26. März 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich les´gerade hier im Forum, und lese das... 
Also, ich kann nur sagen: Wir haben hier ??? keine Ahnung wieviele Katzen, und die Fische im Teich sind immer verschont geblieben. Allerdings gibt es auch Katzen wie zB Main Coon , die lieben Wasser, und ich habe sogar schonmal gehört das die baden gehen sollen. Allerdings- bevor man des Nachbars Mieze verunglimpft- lieber einmal nach Füchsen schauen! Die sind gute Angler... Hier in der Großstadt haben etliche Nachbarn unsere Katzen des Mordes verdächtigt ( Meerschweinchen wurden zB aus dem Freilauf geholt) - bis jemand merkte das die Füchse ihr Revier erweitert hatten.Unsere Katzen waren rehabilitiert ;o)
Aber das unsere felligen Freunde Ihr Geschäft im Garten verrichten ist immer irgendwie an der Tagesordnung. Was unsere Jungs hassen: 
Teebaumöl in den Sand gemixt, oder auf Blätter gestrichen, und Citrusdüfte aller Art ( Anti-Mückenkerzen und Citrusöle sind der absolute Abschrecker! ) .
Vielleicht ein kleiner, allgemeiner Vergraule-Tipp, ohne das ein Tier zu Schaden kommt.
Und, ja richtig- Teebaumöl ist giftig- aber wenn sie das riechen, gehen sie erst gar nicht dran ;o)

Daumendrückende Grüße für Mensch & Cats
Melli


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. März 2011)

*AW: Katzen am Teich (Gefahr fuer Fische ?)*

Leider werde ich und mein Teich auch von diesen gefährlichen Raubtieren heimgesucht,
die in weit über der natürlichen Bevölkerungsdichte entsprechender Menge die Gärten durchstreifen
und dabei nicht nur viele Kleintiere fangen und töten (einmal sogar eine ausgewachsene Ente!), 
sondern auch noch in meine Blumenwiese sch......en.
(Nachdem die das nicht nur bei mir getan hat, haben auch andere Gartenbesitzer allergisch reagiert
und ihr Gummischlapfen, unreife Äpfel, Erdbrocken oder sonstiges verpasst,
weshalb die außerordentlich scheu geworden ist:
Anspritzen ist nicht.)

Ein Katzenabweiser musste her:
Mein erster Versuch war, einer Laserlichtschranke (Ihbäh um 10 Euronen) 
ein Magnetventil (Wasserstopp einer alten Waschmaschine) zu schalten
und parallel zu Laserstrahl mit einer Gardenaspritze zu spritzen.
Erste Tests verliefen sehr erfolgreich (Postbote und diverse Besucher als Versuchskaninchen),
aber als ich meinen am Stock gehenden Freund NICHT erwischt habe
(Stock VOR dem Laserstrahl, Fuß vor den Laserstrahl, beides durch, hinten vorbeigespritzt),
wurde ich stutzig. Außerdem fand ich unbefriedigend, dass man nie wusste, 
ob´s des nächtens wirklich ausgelöst hat.

Ich habe deshalb umgebaut:
Lichtschranke gegen Bewegungsmelder getauscht und Gardenaspritze gegen Kreisregner,
beides bestreicht den Vorgarten; an der stellung sieht man, dass die Geschichte ausgelöst hat.
Nachdem niemand gern bei der Verrichtung seines Geschäfts angespritzt wird,
hat sich ein durchschlagender Erfolg eingestellt:
Die Katze gackt wo anders.


----------

